# adria twin feedback



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

I am hoping to pick up our new adria twin in the next couple of weeks! 
(2.3L) has anyone out there done so recently, and if so have you any feed back, good or bad! 
Having read the feed back by some dissapointed trigano owners I am curious to know what your first impressions are, also any tips you may have for a newly converted ex caravaner! particularly in relation to panel van conversions e.g. what to carry or not!

tnanks, terrier


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

Well! I don't no whether to be to be worried, or pleased, no replys could be 
for a number of reasons: 

1, Nobody else has bought one 

2, Everybody else is waiting for me to go first 

3, Every body else is out on the road because they are so pleased 

4, Or it maybe because I don't appear to able to spell "Thanks" 


THANKS, Terrier


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

P.S. Thought of another one 

5, Maybe I am too impaitent!

Thanks again Terrier


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi, I think the Adria Twin is a good looking van & appears to be good value, its on my short list if & when we replace our coachbuilt. It has jumped ahead of the new Trigano after all the negative feedback we are reading in the forums . Practical motorhome mag are doing a long term test with one , so we shall see how it stands up. Global M/Homes have one in stock and it looks very nice http://www.globalmotorhomes.co.uk/Lunar/MHstock.htm
I think the twin could be a very good buy. Keep us informed.

Ian


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ian, 
We initially looked at the trigano last year, but then we saw the twin 
at the NEC and Gmex and were instantly taken with it, the fixed bed being 
the main thing, we ordered ours from Barrons at coppul, we wanted the 2.3l 
with the 6 speed gearbox and they said they could get one from the factory, 
and agreed a delivery date of 30th May, they where spot on with the delivery date but embarrasingly we were not ready at our end! 
(so frustrating!) but they are happy to wait for us! 

Incedentaly the caravan we are selling is also an Adria, which we have had for 10 years whithout any problems, so hopefully the twin will be the same quality. 

I still think there must someone who has actually got one! so please set my mind at rest 

Thanks Terrier


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Terrier

I'd hate to think that you'd feel ignored.

I've just searched the Member Database and come up with 18 members with an Adria Twin. Unfortunately, most of them seem a bit quiet.

I'm sure there are others who haven't entered the details into their profiles.

There's an interesting post from member ... errr.. Adria Twin :: here :: which might make you feel a bit better :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Gerald 

That's great news, I can now go bed and look forward to 18 new replys 
tomorrow! 

I definately don't feel ignored, and feel much better


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Terrier,

It does seem to be quite in de Twin departmnet, so I will rave about the Adria. We have a 660sp and are very happy with it. Is our 4th Adria in 5 years. Just trying out different layouts and it is great fun to go back to Germany to buy another one.
You'll not be disappointed with the Adria.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, like you, we are new to motorhoming. Having owned the same caravan for 16 years we decided to buy a Trigano Tribute panel van conversion. We were initially looking at coachbuilts but thought the panel van conversions easier to use as an everyday vehicle.
We have now owned the Tribute for 10 months and it's turned out a great move for us.
There is certainly less room than before but we've adjusted to this quite easily. The vehicle itself an 06, was 6 months old and 3500 miles on the clock. We bought it privately from some very nice people, best thing we have ever done really.
The Fiat has behaved impeccably, smooth, quiet, frugal with 34 mpg average and that figure includes use of the webasto heater using fuel from the same tank, really can't fault it.
The Trigano conversion we have had a few warranty issues with.
But firstly, having bought privately, we expected to sort things ourselves considering the bargain price we paid.
Well, what a revelation it has turned out to be, ALL our warranty issues have been dealt with courteously and professionally by the origional new supplying dealer, Simpsons of Yarmouth, I can't speak highly enough of the staff there! This, all with the full co-operation of Trigano of course.
So, all in all, the move for us to a van conversion has been a delight, we are extremely happy, particularly with our choice of vehicle.
I doubt you will regret your change and indeed choice of vehicle, cheers, Paul.


----------



## 101723 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Lambo, thanks for the feedback, interested to see that you use your van 
as daily vehicle, we too will be using our twin, my wife and I both run our own small business, so one of us will use the twin as a work vehicle, we havent yet decided which one! the garage space under the bed is one of the 
reasons we chose this van, and with the bed lifted up it is enormous! 

Do any more of you use your motorhome for business? 

Thanks, Terrier


----------



## 115175 (Aug 5, 2008)

reviews about my adria twin can be found here: adriatwin.blogspot.com
more reviews coming soon !


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That was interesting chch. I also removed the handle assembly for the waste water drain. I have used a length of ABS pipe to enable the valve to be positioned under the vehicle sill. It is now easy to empty the tank.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Terrier said:


> Do any more of you use your motorhome for business?


Off topic I know, but do you expect to be able to reclaim the VAT on the Adria against your business?


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

It's much more difficult to reclaim VAT on the purchase price of a vehicle, than it is to offset costs against income tax. If there's the merest chance that the vehicle will be used privately, then VAT isn't reclaimable. Some businesses have to prove that work vehicles are locked up in, say, a compound, with no access by employees, in order to demonstrate they're not available for private use. I had a VAT inspection not long ago and the officer who visited went to some lengths to explain how it's very hard to prove that a vehicle won't be used privately. However, I was able to claim back a standard 50% of the VAT pertaining to lease payments on a business vehicle, and that seems to be the accepted figure for vehicles generally.

Shaun


----------



## pierre (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi We've had a 2006 Adria Twin for 10 months now. We've covered 10000 miles here, in France and in Spain in this time. We LOVE it and wouldn't go back to a caravan for anything.


----------

